# Big Reveal



## Rashmi

I received this a few weeks ago right before the lockdown. The Padded Casette bag in Fondente which is coffee brown. I really like the design but I’ll have to be very careful of not running it against sharp objects because the leather is so soft and heavily padded that it seems like the outer leather is very thin hence a tiny scratch can tear the bag. It also looks big but due to the design of the bag it fits less items as the interior is small.


----------



## ksuromax

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## alisonanna

So pretty!
That’s the color I would choose too!


----------



## gagabag

Love that puffy quilts! Enjoy!


----------



## IntheOcean

Congrats! It's very pretty and not something you'd see other people carrying very often.


----------



## RT1

I love it!!!


----------



## jbags07

Beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I love its luxurious puffiness!


----------



## Rashmi

Thank you everyone! I'm glad with this choice of color. I have too many black bags so this is a nice change.


----------



## victorypie928

I have been deciding between fondente and nero! This is beautiful! how did you decide on the fondente


----------



## Maria333

Rashmi said:


> I received this a few weeks ago right before the lockdown. The Padded Casette bag in Fondente which is coffee brown. I really like the design but I’ll have to be very careful of not running it against sharp objects because the leather is so soft and heavily padded that it seems like the outer leather is very thin hence a tiny scratch can tear the bag. It also looks big but due to the design of the bag it fits less items as the interior is small.


Hi! I'm considering getting this bag in the same color or maybe black, but leaning towards Fondente. How do you like the bag after two years? Would you recommend it? Thanks!!


----------

